# Lab Test Bioniche Pharma Testosterone Enanthate



## Bestanaboleu (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey Guys,

MY Team have testing This Produkt with a Labor Test.

i like post this result


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 6, 2018)

Danny Bioniche?


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 6, 2018)

I don't even know what you are saying.


----------



## Bestanaboleu (Mar 6, 2018)

write me i can send you more informations

i dont can upload my link


----------



## YoFitBro (Mar 6, 2018)

Tommy Wiseau?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2018)

My wife looks like Billy Crystal


----------



## itismethebee (Mar 6, 2018)

I think he is talking about these guys? he is saying he Lab tests done on these guys and he cant post the link to the results apparently


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> I think he is talking about these guys? he is saying he Lab tests done on these guys and he cant post the ling to the results apparently



Everyday you save our asses Bee. And everyday I thank God for it.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 7, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> I think he is talking about these guys? he is saying he Lab tests done on these guys and he cant post the link to the results apparently
> View attachment 5480



Heard at one point this was good stuff


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 7, 2018)

I too am interested in produkt labor test. My 10 year supply of LNE, wonder am I aS to lEgiTg00d2G0.

Where can we meet to do the exchange? Do I need to send my credit card number ahead of time? I can post it here if its easier.


----------



## YoFitBro (Mar 7, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> I too am interested in produkt labor test. My 10 year supply of LNE, wonder am I aS to lEgiTg00d2G0.
> 
> Where can we meet to do the exchange? Do I need to send my credit card number ahead of time? I can post it here if its easier.


Send your ssn, banking info, and home address to definitelynotascam.com or their other site illegalsubstancestoputinyourasswerenotthecops.org


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 7, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> I too am interested in produkt labor test. My 10 year supply of LNE, wonder am I aS to lEgiTg00d2G0.
> 
> Where can we meet to do the exchange? Do I need to send my credit card number ahead of time? I can post it here if its easier.



Or even safer, PM me your card number and the three digit code on the back.  I will take care of the rest.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 7, 2018)

He may have been talking about this.


----------



## Bestanaboleu (Mar 7, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> I think he is talking about these guys? he is saying he Lab tests done on these guys and he cant post the link to the results apparently
> View attachment 5480



yes Bro this is rigth, i have testing this produkts and a lot of other


----------



## YoFitBro (Mar 7, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> View attachment 5481
> 
> He may have been talking about this.


This made my day


----------



## Bestanaboleu (Mar 7, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> I think he is talking about these guys? he is saying he Lab tests done on these guys and he cant post the link to the results apparently
> View attachment 5480



Yes Rigth Bro 



NbleSavage said:


> I too am interested in produkt labor test. My 10 year supply of LNE, wonder am I aS to lEgiTg00d2G0.
> 
> Where can we meet to do the exchange? Do I need to send my credit card number ahead of time? I can post it here if its easier.




i don´t testing your products, you can send it so a company and he is testing then for you


----------



## mugzy (Mar 7, 2018)

Bestanaboleu said:


> write me i can send you more informations
> 
> i dont can upload my link



Please do not place a link. You are free to discuss any lab you like however no links or the link will be removed and you will be banned for 3 days.


----------



## Bestanaboleu (Apr 17, 2018)

Picture one from my Test


----------



## Workoutbout (Jun 29, 2018)

So was Bionitch gtg? or not? I am trying to make a decision and am exhausted from the whole process hours and hours of research and i cant make up my mind


----------



## Workoutbout (Jun 29, 2018)

Ok i see now sorry
It does not The sample does not reach the indicated amount of trenabolone enanthate and anthal also testosterone propionate


----------



## Elivo (Jun 30, 2018)

Workoutbout said:


> So was Bionitch gtg? or not? I am trying to make a decision and am exhausted from the whole process hours and hours of research and i cant make up my mind




Hours of research?? Man ive been reading up and researching for months. Its not a quick process, it takes time and a lot of looking around. Dont rush or you are just asking to get scammed or get  crap products.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 30, 2018)

My wife really does look like Al Gore


----------

